# المخاطر الصحية في محلات الحلاقة



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

كثير منا يجهل المخاطر الصحية التي يمكن أن يتعرض لها عند الحلاقة ولا يهتم بالنواحي الوقائية الواجب على هذه المحلات اتخاذها لوقاية مرتادي هذه المحلات والعاملين فيها من الإصابة من الكثير من التعرضات الضارة ، سوف نتناول في هذا الموضوع المخاطر الصحية في هذه المحلات والطرق الفعالة لتجنبها ، تقسم المخاطر والتعرضات الصحية في محلات الحلاقة إلى : 
•	انتقال الأمراض المعدية عن طريق أدوات الحلاقة الملوثة ، الأيدي غير النظيفة مباشرة من شخص إلى آخر
•	التعرض للكيماويات
•	أمراض الجلد
• الأجهزة الكهربائية
•	استخدام التعقيم بالأشعة تحت البنفسجية.
الأمراض المعدية:
وتقسم هذه الأمراض إلى قسمين :
•	الأمراض المنقولة عن طريق الدم مثل الايدز والالتهاب الكبدي ب والالتهاب الكبدي ج وهي أمراض خطيرة قد تؤدي إلى تليف الكبد وعلى المدى البعيد قد يسببا سرطان الكبد. حيث تشكل أدوات الحلاقة وخصوصا الأمواس والمقصات عند تلوثها بالدم وسيلة مهمة لنقل المرض من المريض إلى السليم. ويبقى هذا الفيروس حيا في بقع الدم الجافة على أسطح الأمواس سبعة أيام كاملة على الأقل. كما أن المقصات والملاقيط وماكينات الحلاقة قد تسبب خدوش في الجلد أو جروح قطيعة في فروة الرأس وتتلوث بالدم. وعلى ذلك يجب اعتبار كل الأمواس المستخدمة ملوثة ولا يعد التنظيف العادي وسيلة فعالة للقضاء على تلك الفيروسات وان أكفأ الطرق للتعامل مع تلك المشكلة هي استخدام الأمواس ذات الاستخدام الواحد. كما يجب تنظيف مقبض الموس حيث أنه يعتبر ملوث ايضا ويجب ألا يستخدم لأي عميل آخر إلا بعد تعقيمه. وينتقل فيروس نقص المناعة المكتسبة"الايدز" داخل محلات الحلاقة بنفس طرق انتقال الالتهابات الكبدية وان كان فيروس مرض نقص المناعة المكتسب اضعف وأقل قدرة على الانتقال عن الفيروسات الكبدية
• الأمراض المنقولة عن طريق ملامسة جلد او شعر المريض مثل الثآليل الفيروسية وسعفة فروة الرأس والحصف المعدي وقمل الرأس.

الثآليل الفيروسية
مرض جلدي فيروسي يصيب أماكن كثيرة بالجلد ولكن ما يرتبط بالحلاقة منه نوع واحد فقط هو الثؤلول العادي وهو كثير الحدوث في الأطفال وهو عبارة عن حطاطة مستديرة مفرطة التقرن خشنة النسيج غير مؤلمة. يتراوح حجمها من رأس الدبوس إلى كتلة كبيرة. تنتقل تلك الثاليل الفيروسية بالتماس المباشر أو بأمواس الحلاقة .
سعفه فروة الرأس واللحية
هي إحدى أنواع الفطريات الجلدية وتحدث في فروة الرأس وكذلك اللحية وتتكون من جلبات صغيرة صفراء اللون قديحية الشكل تبدو كأنها ملتصقة بفروة الرأس وتسبب فقدان لمعة الشعر وتسقطه في النهاية تاركة صلعاً قد يدوم. تنتقل بالتماس المباشر من الجلد للجلد وتلعب ماكينات قص الشعر دورا رئيسيا في نقلها من شخص مريض إلى آخر سليم. وتنتقل أيضا بالأمشاط الملوثة وفرش الشعر.فترة الحضانة لهذا الفطر تتراوح بين عشر أيام وأسبوعين وخطورة ذلك الفطر انه يعيش طويلا خارج الجسم على الأمشاط وماكينات الحلاقة الملوثة مما يعني إمكانية انتقال المرض إلى عدد أكبر من الأفراد الذين استخدمت لهم نفس تلك الأدوات الملوثة، ويجب إن ينصح الحلاق الأشخاص الذين يراهم بذلك المرض بغسل الرأس وتغطيتها حتى لا ينشر الشعر المصاب المرض ومراجعة الطبيب.

الحصف المعدي
هو التهاب جلدي حاد ناتج عن العدوى بالبكتيريا السبحية والعنقودية وغالب الإصابات في الأطفال، رغم إن مناطق انتشاره الرئيسية حول الأنف والفم لكنه يحدث أيضا حول الأذنين وفي فروة الرأس وقد يكون عرضا ثانويا نتيجة الإصابة بالحكة الشديدة من أمراض أخرى مثل قمل الرأس والجرب.يظهر المرض في صورة بقع حمراء سرعان ما تتحول إلى حويصلات أو فقاقيع تحيطها هالات تنفجر خلال يوم أو اثنتين مخرجة ارتشاح سيرومي أو صديدي يتجلد مكونا قشرة صمغية تقع بعد أسبوع وقد تسبب تضخما في الغدد الليمفاوية في الرقبة.فترة الحضانة من أربعة حتى عشرة أيام وقد ينتقل المرض عن طريق أدوات الحلاقة الملوثة بإفرازات الارتشاح السيرومي أو الصديدي والتي تنقلها إلى شخص آخر أو تنشرها في نفس المريض.

قمل الرأس
إن الاتصال غير المباشر عن طريق أدوات الحلاقة أو الشعر الملوث بالحشرة أو البويضات قادر على نقل المرض، فحشرة قمل الرأس يمكن أن تعيش أسبوعا كاملا بدون غذاء في الشعيرات الملقاة على الأرض والناتجة من شخص مريض وتعيش البويضات لمدة شهر كامل في المناشف الملوثة بها وقادرة على إحداث العدوى والمرض إذا انتقلت إلى شخص آخر ولذلك يجب إتباع طرق الوقاية والانصياع الكامل للإجراءات الصحية في المناطق الموبوءة بذلك المرض.

مكافحة العدوى في محلات الحلاقة


- النظافة الشخصية: إن عدم الالتزام بقواعد النظافة الشخصية بين الحلاقين غير مقبول واهم تلك القواعد الاستحمام اليومي وقص أظافر اليد ونظافتها وكذلك نظافة الملابس.
- يجب على الحلاق غسل يديه بالماء والصابون بين كل عميل والآخر.
- تغطية أي جرح في أيدي الحلاقين تغطى تغطية كاملة.
- عدم الحلاقة لأي شخص به مرض معد في رأسه إلا بعد استشارة السلطة الصحية.
- يجب على الحلاقين المصابين بإمراض معدية الامتناع عن العمل حتى تمام شفائهم.
- استخدام منشفة من الورق أو القماش خاصة بكل زبون.
- استعمال الأمواس ذات الاستخدام الواحد ويتخلص منها في وعاء حديدي غير قابل للخرق أو في أوعية خاصة للتخلص من الأدوات الحادة.
- غسل كل الأدوات بالماء والصابون قبل تعميقها.
- تعقيم الأدوات بعد كل زبون إما بالغلي أو البخار أو المواد الكيماوية ويجب التنبيه إن أفران الأشعة فوق البنفسجية غير كافية لقتل الفيروسات​


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

